# Homemade biscuits



## jjrokkett (May 23, 2009)

Here is my recipe for biscuits - These aren't your bisquick kind!  This recipe has been handed down through my family a long time (with a few minor changes) and it's really good:

2 Cups flour
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
3 Tbsp. powdered buttermilk
1 Tbsp. yeast
1 Tbsp. sugar
1 Cup warm water (approx.)


In a large bowl mix flour, baking powder, salt and powdered buttermilk.  In a separate small bowl mix yeast, sugar and warm water.  Allow the yeast to ferment in the small bowl (approx. 5 min.) Mix both bowls together - add more water if necessary to get the consistency right.  Let sit 10 minutes.  Pour EVOO / vegetable oil to thick coat on bottom of casserole dish.  Roll out dough 1" in. thick and cut out biscuits with a small cup upside down.  Now place them in oiled pan flipping over to coat both sides.  Place biscuits close (not tight) and let rise 15 -20 min.  Bake 375 degrees for about 20 minutes till the tops are brown.

Adjust for high altitude if neccessary - More water and sugar and less yeast and sugar in tiny amounts.

Here are my pic's:

I actually grind my own wheat berries to add for a 1-1/2 cup wheat & 1/2 cup white flour.  Gives a great flavor.


A few ingredients



The mixture





Mixing




Oiled and laid out in pan



This is after rising




Cooked and ready to eat



Pretty tasty!  Great with jam and apple butter or just butter!



Thanks for checking out my pic's.


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

great post thanks-sure sound good


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

Thanks another I gotta try


----------

